# SVS CES 2007 Product Info Sheets



## Geoff Gunnell (Jul 20, 2006)

The following page contains the SVS Product Information Sheets from CES 2007.

http://www.svsound.com/news-news.cfm :T 

A typo: The new Ultra plate amps will be 750W, not 950W.

Tom is hoping for cylinder and single driver box availability in July.
(updated 4/2/07)
Dual driver enclosure production will not begin until Early 2008.
(updated 4/2/07)

A passive cylinder will be available -- Tom says the new driver can actually handle more power than the 750W plate amp.

Edit 5/7/07 -- the passive cylinder has been cancelled @ a post here by Ed Mullen

Availability of the new SVS/Audyssey EQ is still a ways off.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

I still think the new Ultra should be called the *13.5* addle:


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

The 13.5 nomiker was considered, but frankly we wanted to play it conservative, and, depending on how you measure, you could easily argue that 13" is simply more descriptive and accurate.

References you see to anything but 13" will go away as we refine our promotional materials. Getting ready for CES there were a few small things like that that cropped up. Too small to be classed a 14" but certainly super-sized for a 13", we'll just keep it on that conservative path. It's the performance, materials and design that'll wow people in the end, not SD in our view.

Both near-term single woofer variants are well on the way to production, but the dates for pre-order and such are still slipping around a bit too much to go final. "Spring" (and probably the latter end of it) is the best we can predict right now. The train has left the station on the new Ultra subs though, that much is certain.

Ron
SVS


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I didn't notice anything in the announcements or maybe I missed it, but will there be a PB13-Ultra/2?

Bob


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi Bob,

Yes, definitely. I'm guessing 3rd quarter/2007 for mass production though. Here is my answer to a recent inquiry on the new Ultra/2.

We have several design concepts "in play" for the Ultra/2 at this time. The last one we measured/demo-d had the same front panel "look" as the Ultra/1 we showed at CES...but with larger porting and a second driver above the first. Size will be large...nothing is set...but something 33-40% larger than your current Ultra/2 wouldn't be a terrible guess. Quite large to be sure. But when we consider that one of the new Ultra/2 subs will match TWO of your current Ultra/2 subs...it seems more reasonable(2x the performance with approx 1.4x the size..


Tom V.
SVS


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

can't wait to know more of this giant!:raped: 



Tom Vodhanel said:


> Hi Bob,
> (2x the performance with approx 1.4x the size..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Lienly,

We hope we don't keep you waiting long but the final design work on the MTS-01 and preparation for pre-orders and general announcements on the new PC-Ultra and PB13-Ultra will take priority. We still design each new product from scratch and once you consider the hundreds of potential component/design choices on something like the MTS-01 speaker, you can imagine that sometimes (usually actually) we can't roll out information as quick as we'd like for our customers (and potential customers).

As a rule, we'd rather be a bit slow on News than announce stuff that's wrong. If something is reasonably solid, and of interest to customers, we don't hold back usually however. Still, you can quickly create a lot of frustration if you announce features or design without pre-order dates and prices, so we're often in a position where keeping things close to the chest is the better approach.

One thing's certain, if we've stated in advance of actual pre-orders, that a new product is coming (as has been done, officially, only on the MTS-01, PC-Ultra and PB13-Ultra) there isn't anyone more eager to get them out the door than the owners and staff at SVS. Having heard a PB13-Ultra prototype (and recently the MTS-01 bookshelf) I can say that the patience of all here at the Shack will be well rewarded.

Best regards,

Ron
SVS


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

will the PC ultra 13 be available in 220v?


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Mike,

Absolutely. We held off sending the outgoing generation of Ultra products overseas, but not this time. With any luck at all the PC-Ultra, PB13-Ultra and Ultra/2 (which has not been formerly announced but is in the works) will all make it to an exclusive dealer in regions with demonstrated demand.

Ron
SVS


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

any BALLPARK figure as to the price of the ultra 13's? I do need to know how much money to save :devil:


----------



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Mike,

We're not 100% sure, numbers are still being crunched (not easy when you have invested nearly 2 years of development with a woofer... only one of the parts changing here) but it's probably going to amount to about 20%. A PC-Ultra would run up to $1,350-$1,400 from it's $1,150 today then, but again, . Given we're expecting to approach roughly double the performance of the outgoing (and still world-class) Ultra subs, and even more features (room compensation controls for flatter in-room response and XLR inputs for instance) well, we hope folks can forgive us for that ;^)

If you consider how many (I mean how few) subwoofers are capable of the sort of performance these will attain, at any price, the new Ultra subs are likely to be seen as veritable bargains all over again.

We'll do our best to keep folks appraised of the final prices and pre-order dates as things solidify here in the next several weeks. Hope this helps some in the meantime, about the same will be posted on the SVS New's page shortly too.

Ron
SVS


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

thanks Ron,

i'll make sure to be the first Philippine owner of the new SVS ultra 

when you do the release, please reserve one for the Philippines (that's me)


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

now got it, Mike. Hermie also comes from Philippine, so you guys probably know each other in Filipino forum:kiss: 

may go his home in New Year holidays to check his 12+ , if have chance. :newspaper:



mike c said:


> i'll make sure to be the first Philippine owner of the new SVS ultra
> when you do the release, please reserve one for the Philippines (that's me)


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

that's great lienly ... nothing like listening to what's available out there ... you might end up buying another SVS


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

indeed have a thought to get another SVS since it's really great!!! :jump: however, mom disgrees to get a 2nd one b/c she feels 1 is enough, more than enough! :dontknow: when she listens to music, she feels bass is really powerful, deep, fast..:rofl: ! so sometimes neighbors will bla, bla, bla for our loud music:scared: that's a drawback to live in downtown apartment with many residents.:neener: but still like the downtown convenience!:flex: 



mike c said:


> that's great lienly ... nothing like listening to what's available out there ... you might end up buying another SVS


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

Ron Stimpson said:


> .....(and recently the MTS-01 bookshelf)....


The Medium Tower Speaker fits on a bookshelf?!?!?

I presume you're reffering to the surround speakers, in which case, can we assume it's not a di/bi/tripole? I've spent some time with the SBS-01s and thought them to be easily some of the best budget speakers I've heard. Certainly for movie reproduction and without reserve. I was hoping the MTS surrounds would go the full hog.

Russell


----------

